# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për anëtarët e forumit!

## ☆Angie☆

Temë e re, përshëndetje të reja. E para ju vjen nga unë: Përshëndetje dhe një mbrëmje të këndshme :buzeqeshje:

----------


## martini1984

> Temë e re, përshëndetje të reja. E para ju vjen nga unë: Përshëndetje dhe një mbrëmje të këndshme


Gjithashtu,mos jep shume se merr pak :shkelje syri: 
lg

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Pershednetje miq, iu deshiroj argetim te kendshem sonte !!

----------


## stern

*Mirembrema
Pershendetje dhe nga ana ime*

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Pershendes amle,stern, miden dhe yllin e forumit-Princeshen e Shkodres-BOMBONEN !!

----------


## toni007

mirmbrema te gjithve , persh z.dukagjinas si ja keni kaluar sote???

----------


## stern

> Pershendes amle,stern, miden dhe yllin e forumit-Princeshen e Shkodres-BOMBONEN !!


*Zogu je shum i Respektueshem*

----------


## GANGO of SG

Prap fundjav. Kaloshi mir tave, gzonje cdo sekond t'saj. Im out of here

----------


## Albela

pershendetje per gjith qe jan online
1mbremje te kendshe kalofshi sa me bukur

----------


## Nete

> Pershendes amle,stern, miden dhe yllin e forumit-Princeshen e Shkodres-BOMBONEN !!


Zogu flm gjithashtu te pershendes perzemersisht edhe une ty ,dhe gjith te tjeret pa dallu askend :Lulja3:

----------


## izabella

Mirmbrema te gjitheve...

Ju pershendes te gjitheve e ju uroj nje mbremje sa me te bukur

----------


## elsaa

Pershendetje te gjithe pa perjashtim .

----------


## Linda5

*Pershendetje per te gjithe 

Pershendes kte siper meje*  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## aMLe

> Pershendes amle,stern, miden dhe yllin e forumit-Princeshen e Shkodres-BOMBONEN !!


_Shume faleminderit i nderuar zogu!
Gjithashtu te pershendes ty dhe gjith te tjeret qe jane online ne keto momente!_

----------


## elsaa

> *Pershendetje per te gjithe 
> 
> Pershendes kte siper meje*


edhe une te pershendes shume hon dhe me kishte mare malli  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

Pershendes dhe grupin .

----------


## gloreta

po pershendes te gjithe dhe u them kaloni nje mbremje sa me te bukur nqs jo ne forum keni te kaloni ku te doni

mirembeci

----------


## Milkway

I pershendes gjithe keta siper dhe ju uroj nje jave te bukur

----------


## *suada*

Waaaaa teme e re  :ngerdheshje: 

Pershendesssss te gjithe durrsaket e mi kudo qe ndodhen  :Lulja3: 
Gjithashtu nje doppio pershendetje per Unejsa, thnx per pershendetjet. Kalofsh bukur dhe ti rrushe  :perqeshje: 

Pershendesssssssss Saura, Izabella, Angelina, Izadora, Gloreta mamunen dhe Albela shtrrigen.

----------


## Apollyon

Hello | Namaskaara | Vanakkam | Pranaam | Yo! | Olá | Ni hao | Përshëndetje | Bonjour | Namaste | Goedendag | Mingalapa | Mbote | Hello | Namaskaara | Vanakkam | Pranaam | Yo! | Olá | Ni hao | Përshëndetje | Bonjour | Namaste | Goedendag | Mingalapa | 
Hola | Salaam | Kumusta | Oi | Kia ora | Hoi | Guten Tag | Goedendag | Merhaba | Aloha | G'day | Mingalapa | Hej | *Përshëndetje* | Bonjour | Salut | Mbote | Ahoy | Szia | Moyo | Merhaba | Góðan daginn

----------


## *suada*

> Hello | Namaskaara | Vanakkam | Pranaam | Yo! | Olá | Ni hao | Përshëndetje | Bonjour | Namaste | Goedendag | Mingalapa | Mbote | Hello | Namaskaara | Vanakkam | Pranaam | Yo! | Olá | Ni hao | Përshëndetje | Bonjour | Namaste | Goedendag | Mingalapa | 
> Hola | Salaam | Kumusta | Oi | Kia ora | Hoi | Guten Tag | Goedendag | Merhaba | Aloha | G'day | Mingalapa | Hej | *Përshëndetje* | Bonjour | Salut | Mbote | Ahoy | Szia | Moyo | Merhaba | Góðan daginn


lool

Te qenkan perzi kabllat si thote Midja  :ngerdheshje:

----------

